# Umbrella becomes softbox (DIY)



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

A fairly easy project:

DIY Softbox from an umbrella


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Good article. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NateS (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the response "What if the umbrella I have is purple, will it make my photos look purple?"  I don't think that person caught on that he meant a photographic umbrella and not a random "rain" umbrella.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL! I didn't see that.


----------



## bdavis (Jun 18, 2010)

Or....you could just close down the umbrella a little bit like Zack Arias does, gives the same effect as a 28" softbox but doesn't ruin your umbrella


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 18, 2010)

why buy an umbrella, to break it down and turn it into a softbox..?>


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2010)

I just buy the best umbrella box on the market--the Lastolite Umbrella Box. It gives a beautiful quality of light, and uses the principle of double diffusion to make its light output softer than that of the cheapy "brolly-box types". Annie Liebovitz uses the Photek equivalent to the Umbrella Box, the Photek Softlighter

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/215814-REG/Lastolite_LL_LU3227_Umbrella_Box_with_7MM.html


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002HTK7A/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?ie=UTF8&cloe_id=027bb3ac-7d4f-40b2-aaab-c1bb2b75960f&attrMsgId=LPWidget-A1&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000B73O4Q&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TR0CSTQX57Y8B71KTDMREG/Lastolite_LL_LU3227_Umbrella_Box_with_7MM.html]Amazon.com: Photek Softlighter II, 46" Umbrella with Diffuser.: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> why buy an umbrella, to break it down and turn it into a softbox..?>


So those on a tight budget can save dollars!  

Softboxes cost several times more than umbrellas do.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 18, 2010)

perfect!
my umbrella just broke on a shoot last weekend when the wind took the stand right to the ground (umbrella first, thankfully). snapped the post, so now im just left with the umbrella piece.
thanks for the link!


----------

